# Problem z konfiguracja Nvidii - mecze sie a to nic T.T

## shadowsword

Witam!

Wiec mam problem ze sterownikami do mojej karty graficznej (Nvidia Geforce 256 ;p), poniewaz chcialbym odpalic Enemy Territory.

Zrobilem WSZYSTKO co bylo tutaj napisane (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/nvidia-guide.xml), razem ze sciagnieciem wszystkich kerneli(w systemie nie mialem zadnego), ale ET (ani zadna inna bardziej rozbudowana gra) nie chce chodzic. Pojawia mi sie komunikat:

```
ET 2.60 linux-i386 Mar 10 2005

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/home/ironfreez/.etwolf/etmain

/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/etmain/pak2.pk3 (22 files)

/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/etmain/pak1.pk3 (10 files)

/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/etmain/pak0.pk3 (3725 files)

/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/etmain/mp_bin.pk3 (6 files)

/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/etmain

----------------------

3763 files in pk3 files

execing default.cfg

couldn't exec language.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok

------- Input Initialization -------

Joystick is not active.

------------------------------------

Bypassing CD checks

----- Client Initialization -----

----- Initializing Renderer ----

-------------------------------

----- Client Initialization Complete -----

----- R_Init -----

...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 4: 800 600

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 800x600

Using 8/8/8 Color bits, 16 depth, 0 stencil display.

GL_RENDERER: Mesa GLX Indirect

***********************************************************

 You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!

 Driver DLL used: libGL.so.1

 If this is intentional, add

       "+set r_allowSoftwareGL 1"

 to the command line when starting the game.

***********************************************************

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)

Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 3: 640 480

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 640x480

Received signal 11, exiting...

```

Szczerze mowiac, to wydaje mi sie, ze karta nie jest zainstalowana, chociaz jak wpisze 

```
emerge -s nvidia
```

to pokazuje mi:

```
*  media-gfx/nvidia-cg-toolkit

      Latest version available: 1.5.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 12,969 kB

      Homepage:      http://developer.nvidia.com/object/cg_toolkit.html

      Description:   nvidia's c graphics compiler toolkit

      License:       NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-settings

      Latest version available: 1.0.20070621

      Latest version installed: 1.0.20070621

      Size of files: 1,225 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA Linux X11 Settings Utility

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 100.14.19

      Latest version installed: 100.14.19

      Size of files: 29,595 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

```

Czyli tak jakbym mial wszystko zainstalowane. Ktos wie co z tym zrobic?

Prosze o wyrozumialosc  :Embarassed: 

----------

## manwe_

Do tak starej karty sa nvidia-legacy-drivers.

----------

## shadowsword

Da rade przez emerge albo cos w tym stylu? Bo jak odpalam ten sciagniety ze strony nvidii to w polowie pokazuje ze nie ma jakiegos tam kernela specjalnego ;/

----------

## SlashBeast

```
emerge nvidia-drivers && eselect opengl set nvidia && modprobe nvidia && nvidia-xconfig
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Do tak starej karty sa nvidia-legacy-drivers.

 

Takiego pakietu od dawna już nie ma.

nvidia-drivers updates

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Fri Nov 23, 2007 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## munkifunek

Napewno przeczytałeś HOW-TO do nvidii??

http://poradnik.telewizor.eu/serwis.php

```
Stare karty bazowane na NV2x (takie jak TNT, TNT2, GeForce oraz GeForce 2) wymagają starszego sterownika 71.x (takiego jak nvidia-drivers-71.86.01). Dla tych kart należy zamaskować >=nvidia-drivers-1.0.8700 w pliku /etc/portage/package.mask.
```

Last edited by munkifunek on Mon Aug 26, 2019 12:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shadowsword

Bo jest taki problem, ze chyba powinienem zamaskowac 

```
>=nvidia-drivers-1.0.8700
```

 Tylko, ze w /etc/portage/ mam tylko package.keywords

----------

## Arfrever

 *shadowsword wrote:*   

> Bo jest taki problem, ze chyba powinienem zamaskowac 
> 
> ```
> >=nvidia-drivers-1.0.8700
> ```
> ...

 

Przeczytaj to i to.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## webmajsterek

ja mam nVidie2 MX/MX400 

szybki test 

```

glxinfo|grep direct

```

jak masz komunikat  direct yes  to mas zuz zainstalowane opengl . jak nie musiz zainstalowac sporo softu .

xorg ,opengl , gcc , eselect i jeszccze kilak rzeczy dla sterownikow nvidi .

( xorg-x11 ( 7.2) ,xorg-serwer ( 1.3 ) ,virtual/opengl,app-admin/eselect)

sterownik instalowalem tak .

sciagnac za pomoca progamu porthole  najnowsze jadro ( zanim sciagniesz klikasz na jadro 

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ,podswietli sie , zawansowane opcje , i zaznaczasz symlink )  .

pobierasz kernel . kompilujesz i dodajesz drugie jadro (   genkernel sie przyda - i ze 2 godziny zaleznie od opcji jakie zaznaczyles ) .

zanim sie zresetujesz - pobierasz z nvidia.pl  - sterowniki  -- ja pobieram te oznaczone numerm 1.0939 .

reset -- z boot loadera nowe jdro  -- logujesz sie ( w terminalu -- bo najprawdopodbniej nie bedzie grafiki ) - 

```

sh NVIDIA-INSTALER-1.0936xxx

```

jak nie poajwi sie zaden komunikat  o bledzie to masz stery . reset . i  konfigurujesz odpowiednio grafike.

jak wszysto poszlo dobrze  glxinfo --  wywala tobie dlugi komunikat .

i juz mozesz grac .

generalnei - sprobuj zainstalowac  compiza lub  beryla  lub compiz-fuzion -- jak zadziala tobie to to zadzialaja tez gry .

----------

